# Tradewinds Members Groups?...



## Whirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I know there is a Facebook group  out there, but I don't have an account  (and I don't really want one). 

But, I do want to  learn  ( and share what I can) from other owners. There used to be a Yahoo group ( to which I belong), but I don't think that is very active, if used at all anymore. 

We are returning to the BVI this summmer after  many years,  taking a family cruise and I would love to find some others to ask questions about logistics, tips for cruising with young ones, to find out more about the "Tradewinds Experience" ( so that we can be prepared for the pitch!).

Any suggestions?... Or if there is anyone who would like to share on these topics, that would be great!

Thanks.
Whirl


----------



## JoyceFNP (Apr 27, 2011)

there is a facebook group.  My husband is on facebook, so I make him keep me updated!

I just got back from the BVI trip last month.  It was great!  What would you like to know?


----------



## Whirl (Apr 27, 2011)

JoyceFNP said:


> there is a facebook group.  My husband is on facebook, so I make him keep me updated!
> 
> I just got back from the BVI trip last month.  It was great!  What would you like to know?




Which ferry service did you take? Did you come in from STT? I have the links with the schedule and so far hope to catch the Road Town Fast ferry, since it goes direct Charlotte Amalie to Road Town. With the children in tow, efficiency is paramount. 

I am also very interested in any details you can share about the structure and pricing of the Tradewinds Experience, which I understand is the latest rendition of membership they are selling. We have enjoyed our mini membership; we were/are traditional members from the first iteration of the program - bought a half membership of six cabins and using the last of htem now for this boat. They were very flexible in how we used are weeks, once we started having kids and couldn't make it, but if the kids really love this, then we may consider re-upping. I want to have the benefit of being able to research before I go, so any details would be appreciated.  You could PM me if you prefer. It does not matter to me, but some prefer to keep financial details more personal.

Many of my other questions revolve around cruising with young children, so if you were not on a family cruise, I am not sure you can answer those.

Thanks so much,
Whirl


----------



## Whirl (Apr 28, 2011)

*Did I post this on the wrong board?*

....or are there just not enough non-facebook Cruisers around????

Any thoughts appreciated.....
Whirl


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 24, 2015)

We flew into St Thomas the day before boarding our Tradewinds boat in Tortola. We spent the night at the Galleon House, which is a small, no frills place on Governemnt Hill. They had a great hot, free breakfast the next day on a pretty patio with a view. Quick cab ride to the Charlotte Amalie fast ferry to Road Town. When you get to the base you can drop off your luggage and walk over to a little restaurant next door and relax until time to board.there is a big grassy area for the kids to play.

We bought into Tradewinds Experience resale. I don't know how the previous club worked to compare.

Have not been on a Family Cruise, so can't comment.

PS I just saw the date on your post....2011. Guess this post won't help you.

I belong to Tradewinds Cruise Club Cruisers Facebook group. You have to ask to join. Lots and lots of info there.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Feb 24, 2016)

Where can I buy resale? Thanks.


----------

